# Dose size for Barista Express 54mm double basket



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I'm just wondering if any of you have experimented with different dose sizes into the 54mm double basket (single wall, obviously) on the Barista Express?

I have only started playing with weighing in/out and have only tried 18g in so far, 1:2 ratio pull, 30s but it's too acidic for me. I went finer on the grind by one notch and it goes out to 45s and too bitter and too 'heavy'. So wondered if any of you have tried different doses to any great effect?

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Make life easy for yourself and stick to 18g and play around with the ratio.

Why not go back to the setting which gave you 30s (which sounds sensible) but try pulling 38g then 40g then 42g out in c.32-36 (?) seconds and see which tastes best . 1:2 ratio is just a start point


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

I was also wondering about this. Being used to 14g or 15g in Gaggia or VST baskets, 18g seemed a pretty hefty dose. I haven't had the time to really experiment yet, but I'd like to see <gs id="0be56534-0bf1-43a5-bc60-30887548434d" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="53ef1dfc-ac0e-4dca-bedc-9be344419609" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">what</gs> under-dosing and grinding finer does to the <gs id="c325d19a-b273-454b-8119-8841a78b768a" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="53ef1dfc-ac0e-4dca-bedc-9be344419609" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">flavour</gs> at some point.


----------

